

How Dark Sky Works: Neural Networks and Computer Vision - dankohn1
http://blog.jackadam.net/2011/how-dark-sky-works/

======
tripzilch
Wow, this is really amazing. A lot more interesting than their kickstarter
page, too.

Just like the coders/researchers of this application, I always wondered why
traditional weather radar sites didn't do this.

I would love to play with their data. I was planning on checking out OpenCV
sooner or later anyway, is this raw weather radar data publically available,
or do they pay subscription to get it?

